
A distrust in police leads to lynch mob culture - jtjones92
https://latinamericareports.com/how-a-distrust-in-police-leads-to-lynch-mob-culture/1546/
======
aphextron
Social media was a mistake.

------
lake99
India is uncannily similar to Latin America in that way. AFAIK, Indians
haven't yet dared to storm police stations and extract prisoners for a
lynching. Usually WhatsApp forwards lead to lynchings before the police are
even aware of anything weird going on.

The police are distrusted here, often, with good reason.
[https://www.thenewsminute.com/article/how-bengaluru-
students...](https://www.thenewsminute.com/article/how-bengaluru-students-
took-moral-policing-cops-got-their-attention-99148)

------
Haga
Blockchain and total surveillance on the whole juristic process accessible to
everyone ? Also surveillance should reduce mob forming due to accountability.

------
burfog
This is a warning to those who would make punishments less brutal and to those
who would make it harder to convict a criminal. People won't stand for it.
People will fall back to instinct, and the instinct of _Homo sapiens_ is
deadly violent in many cases.

